# Moebius 1/6 Lost in Space Robot Upgrades?



## MAX WEDGE

Having been out of the loop for a while, I just recently found out about the up and coming 1/6 scale LIS Robot from Moebius. I was wondering if there are already plans in the works to offer upgrades for the kit??


----------



## RSN

MAX WEDGE said:


> Having been out of the loop for a while, I just recently found out about the up and coming 1/6 scale LIS Robot from Moebius. I was wondering if there are already plans in the works to offer upgrades for the kit??


Since the kit has yet to be finalized itself, why assume that there would be a need for upgrades? I know for a fact that this is going to be by far THE most accurate Robot model ever offered. Changes have already been made since the prototype was shown last year to insure that!


----------



## djnick66

I would assume that AFTER the kit is in release that you would see some things like lights, resin arms in different positions, different leg styles, etc.


----------



## MAX WEDGE

RSN said:


> Since the kit has yet to be finalized itself, why assume that there would be a need for upgrades? I know for a fact that this is going to be by far THE most accurate Robot model ever offered. Changes have already been made since the prototype was shown last year to insure that!



I was wondering if there was a complete light kit in the works that would illuminate all the features as seen on the actual prop, especially all the lights in the Bubble section.


----------



## Paulbo

I have a couple of things in mind, but when I see an actual kit many of those ideas will get thrown out while others present themselves.


----------



## RSN

MAX WEDGE said:


> I was wondering if there was a complete light kit in the works that would illuminate all the features as seen on the actual prop, especially all the lights in the Bubble section.


Again, with NO finalized kit, how would anyone know what will fit in the brain to light it? Wonderfest may have a new look at the kit, but I wouldn't expect to see anything before then. Until tooling has begun on the final product and test shots have been run, it would be a waste of time for anyone to get too far into planning any type of light kit. 

I am sure there are some who have begun preliminary work on circiut boards, and when they have something to announce, they will.


----------



## kdaracal

These guys are probably doing a sound/light kit. Perhaps with R/C activation capability:

http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=b9


----------



## liskorea317

RSN said:


> Since the kit has yet to be finalized itself, why assume that there would be a need for upgrades? I know for a fact that this is going to be by far THE most accurate Robot model ever offered. Changes have already been made since the prototype was shown last year to insure that!


I'm wondering if we'll see the kit any time soon-I read a quote here saying they haven't quite figured out how to handle making the bubble.


----------



## RSN

liskorea317 said:


> I'm wondering if we'll see the kit any time soon-I read a quote here saying they haven't quite figured out how to handle making the bubble.


Gary Kerr has been talking about the details of the kit at great length on the B9Builders Yahoo group. Progress has been moving forward on the development on the kit. I am sure, for some, because no one post here that there must be a "problem" or "delay" in the release, when no actual release date has ever been announced. 

There is a BIG world outside of this forum and lots of things happen in it with other avenues of information! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

liskorea317 said:


> I'm wondering if we'll see the kit any time soon-I read a quote here saying they haven't quite figured out how to handle making the bubble.


This isn't a new idea, but maybe make a glass bubble as a spare part, sold separatelly (and perhaps made in economical lots by minimum preorders), would solve the problem of raise the final price, because just those whom want absolute acuracy would pay more bucks, and those that will assemble the kit right out of the box would not be prejudiced. (IMHO)


----------



## Y3a

How about they mold the 2 correct parts and make the innards of the bubble a kind of "ship in a bottle" sort of deal where you paint the parts and construct the insides INSIDE the bubble? You want a really accurate and familiar B9? 

OK so you have to have the SKILLS to do this top level 'craftsman style kit'.

I think that the reward of having developed great skills is being able to complete superb models.


----------



## Paulbo

If (and it's a big if) Moebius were able to make the dome exactly like the original there'd be no need for the ship-in-a-bottle approach as the opening at the bottom is large enough for the brain assembly to fit through.


----------



## scifimodelfan

Paulbo said:


> If (and it's a big if) Moebius were able to make the dome exactly like the original there'd be no need for the ship-in-a-bottle approach as the opening at the bottom is large enough for the brain assembly to fit through.


That was my thought exactly also. Can't wait for this kit. I would kill for a life size one but know that will never hapen in my lifetime.


----------



## djnick66

The bubble was discussed to death in at least one prior thread


----------



## Fernando Mureb

djnick66 said:


> The bubble was discussed to death in at least one prior thread


Yeah, I know it. But... some people never tire of talking about the objects of their passions.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

RSN said:


> Gary Kerr has been talking about the details of the kit at great length on the *B9Builders Yahoo group*. Progress has been moving forward on the development on the kit. I am sure, for some, because no one post here that there must be a "problem" or "delay" in the release, when no actual release date has ever been announced.
> 
> There is a BIG world outside of this forum and lots of things happen in it with other avenues of information! :thumbsup:


Hi RSN!

Could you provide the link for this group? I tried a lot but there was no way to finding out this group. Thanks in advance. :wave:


----------



## RSN

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi RSN!
> 
> Could you provide the link for this group? I tried a lot but there was no way to finding out this group. Thanks in advance. :wave:


I stopped going to the Yahoo group, I just get and read the e-mails of the posts instead. Sorry, best I can do.


----------



## liskorea317

RSN said:


> Gary Kerr has been talking about the details of the kit at great length on the B9Builders Yahoo group. Progress has been moving forward on the development on the kit. I am sure, for some, because no one post here that there must be a "problem" or "delay" in the release, when no actual release date has ever been announced.
> 
> There is a BIG world outside of this forum and lots of things happen in it with other avenues of information! :thumbsup:


This is the post I saw from the 14th:

Quote:
Originally Posted by gareee 
I'm REALLY looking foreward to the B9. Is he true 1:6 scale?
Totally. I purchased period dialites, a spare (untrimmed) bubble made for the show, a torso casting based on the original plaster molds, and other parts, and I had access to many his-res photos of the original Robot. I even got to measure the original - and very heavy - tread section in LA. This kit has had an extremely long gestation period, but the results will be worth it. And before you ask, we're still trying to figure the best way to cast the @#$! bubble.

Gary


----------



## RSN

liskorea317 said:


> This is the post I saw from the 14th:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by gareee
> I'm REALLY looking foreward to the B9. Is he true 1:6 scale?
> Totally. I purchased period dialites, a spare (untrimmed) bubble made for the show, a torso casting based on the original plaster molds, and other parts, and I had access to many his-res photos of the original Robot. I even got to measure the original - and very heavy - tread section in LA. This kit has had an extremely long gestation period, but the results will be worth it. And before you ask, we're still trying to figure the best way to cast the @#$! bubble.
> 
> Gary


There you go!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

liskorea317 said:


> This is the post I saw from the 14th:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by gareee
> I'm REALLY looking foreward to the B9. Is he true 1:6 scale?
> Totally. I purchased period dialites, a spare (untrimmed) bubble made for the show, a torso casting based on the original plaster molds, and other parts, and I had access to many his-res photos of the original Robot. I even got to measure the original - and very heavy - tread section in LA. This kit has had an extremely long gestation period, but the results will be worth it. And before you ask, we're still trying to figure the best way to cast the @#$! bubble.
> 
> Gary


Thanks, buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee

McFarlane toys did a bubble like space helmet for the space mini me figure, and I contacted the guy I know who used to work there, but he had no accurate recollection of the solution to that production issue, and I passed that lack of info on.


----------



## actias

The original in the show was glass and all the accurate replicas were blow molded in clear plastic. Planet Plastics in California is a plastic company that used to make the most accurate bubbles. I talked to one of the guys on how it was done. The mold is a ring that has the hot plastic blown through it then a plate is positioned above to push the bubble downward and create that donut shape. Couldn't the kit bubble be blow molded? Many of our plastic containers and bottles at the stores are all blow molded. Could a mold be created to blow the plastic in a two piece open ended mold? Then you would have a seam line on the outside of the bubble which could then be sanded down and re-polished clear by the builder, if the individual desired. Blow moldable plastic is PETG and also Acrylic as well as others. So maybe the part wouldn't be styrene and might be made at a different factory from the rest of the kit. Just a thought.


----------



## Richard Baker

I am sure Moebius is exploring all options as to make this part of the kit- I am looking forward to seeing what they come up with. They are, after all, professionals who want to make a product people are happy with. They also have to consider the cost of different methods to keep the model cheap enough so people can afford it. Things like producing the Flying Sub Landing Gear and Arm accessory pack with resin show they can think outside the box pretty well.


----------



## Paulbo

I looked into blow molding domes for the Aurora/Polar Lights Robot. Piece price was next to nothing ... but the tooling costs were insane (IMHO). Blow molding tooling is an order of magnitude higher than vacuforming. The piece price is comparably low, but it's the tooling that makes it a non-aftermarket item.


----------



## actias

Yeah that's true of most tooling... Including steel injection molds for the kits themselves. So maybe Moebius could do it as part of production. The beauty is that PETG and Acrylic won't yellow over time.


----------



## RSN

Well, again I will say, if it means a seam in the bubble, either top and bottom or front and back with a more affordable price then so be it. I don't look for perfection in anything, since everything made by human hands will have faults, so I will not be bent out of shape by a seam in the bubble. I have far more important things in my life to deal with, my hobby for relaxation is not one of them.

Frank, Gary and the gang, if you are reading this, THANK YOU for all the work you put into bringing us hours of enjoyment! :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee

A seam won't be a deal killer for me at all. yeah seamless would be nice, but if it isn't practical, it isn't a big deal. My Masudya B9 has a seam (and all the clear plastic is yellowed as well now) and I still luv him.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

A seam won't be a deal killer for almost everyone here, including me, but that doesn't mean that some of us don't like to speculate about the issue. It's just a chat between buddies, nobody is complaining nor is this an attempt to belittle the excellent work being performed by Moebius in this and all of their other kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

Personaly, just a lighting kit for the torso section would be all I'd be interested in. My first one will be an OOB build anyway.


----------



## gareee

If someone could find flex straw like flexible arms in that size, I'd probably add those, and I know I'll be adding some budget lights, but thats all my robot will need, I think.

Unless I want to add a half black half white version as his pal.

I'd love a deadliest of the species female robot companion for him, but thats pure dreaming.


----------



## RSN

gareee said:


> If someone could find flex straw like flexible arms in that size, I'd probably add those, and I know I'll be adding some budget lights, but thats all my robot will need, I think.
> 
> Unless I want to add a half black half white version as his pal.
> 
> I'd love a deadliest of the species female robot companion for him, but thats pure dreaming.


That actually sounds like a great scratch build project. Challenge accepted!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

gareee said:


> If someone could find flex straw like flexible arms in that size, I'd probably add those...


Last I saw the prototype had flexible, vinyl (or similar material) arm parts.


----------



## RSN

Paulbo said:


> Last I saw the prototype had flexible, vinyl (or similar material) arm parts.


Gary Kerr has said that you will actually be able to see the look of Bob Mays arms inside the Robot's arms, that is how accurate this kit will be. That to me says that the arms will be injection molded and rigid and not flexible.

Gary also said that a lot has changed from the prototype that make the kit more accurate,


----------



## gareee

Paulbo said:


> Last I saw the prototype had flexible, vinyl (or similar material) arm parts.


Awesome! A rotating waist and head should be easy. I wonder if there will be silicone or rubber treads on rotating wheels?


----------



## Paulbo

RSN said:


> Gary Kerr has said that you will actually be able to see the look of Bob Mays arms inside the Robot's arms, that is how accurate this kit will be. That to me says that the arms will be injection molded and rigid and not flexible.
> 
> Gary also said that a lot has changed from the prototype that make the kit more accurate,


Test shot photos show vinyl arms. Flexible. Not polystyrene.


----------



## RSN

Paulbo said:


> Test shot photos show vinyl arms. Flexible. Not polystyrene.


Going back and looking at the album of pictures Frank sent me of the first prototype, the material used for the arms was a vinyl, but they were NOT flexible in any way shape or form.

When was the test shot you are referring to? Gary posted what I said a few weeks ago on the Yahoo forum I mentioned a few posts back. As he said, the prototype that Moebius first displayed to announce the kit has been changed.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

If I'm not in error, I believe that Chrisissal, or Teslabe, or both, found out accordion like rubber tubes in scale to his (or their) Masudaya YM-3. 

Maybe that can be an indication that it wouldn't be impossible to find out something similar for the PL Robot.


----------



## MAX WEDGE

RSN said:


> When was the test shot? Gary posted what I said a few weeks ago on the Yahoo forum I mentioned a few posts back. As he said, the prototype that Moebius first displayed to announce the kit has been change.
> 
> Again, the way he described the arms gives the impression that they will be rigid, if they have the detail of Bob Mays elbows in them. At the very least, they will not be poseable if vinyl is the medium they will be cast in.



So if Moebius does cast the arms rigid, I wonder what pose they would replicate...


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*I hope it won't be those two.*


----------



## David3

if the bubble's a problem maybe Moebius could release a seamless bubble later as an after market upgrade.


----------



## teslabe

Fernando Mureb said:


> If I'm not in error, I believe that Chrisissal, or Teslabe, or both, found out accordion like rubber tubes in scale to his (or their) Masudaya YM-3.


What I found turned out to have incorrect dimensions given in the listing, it didn't work......:drunk:


----------



## RSN

MAX WEDGE said:


> So if Moebius does cast the arms rigid, I wonder what pose they would replicate...


On the initial prototype, they are extended in a very defensive position, one slightly up, one slightly down and bent a bit at the elbow so they curl inward. To me it is very similar to the pose the Robot is in at the end of "Island in the Sky" when he approaches Will at the Chariot to kill him.

You could also see the pose is as if he is working on or trying to manipulate an object.

It is very dramatic and far from static looking. *BUT* as Gary Kerr has stated recently, things have been altered from the prototype to make him the most accurate Robot kit ever. The pose sounds similar from his descriptive of it looking like Bob May's arms are inside working them.

Perhaps a new look at him at Wonderfest in a few weeks!


----------



## DCH10664

Just my opinion,.... But I'm not really expecting there to be much room for any kind of upgrades on this model. I'm sure the guys at Moebius have done there homework. And I'm expecting this model to be a great one, built out of the box ! What I've seen so far has been excellant. And if they have made improvements on that. Then I expect this model will be the Bomb ! But I suppose time will tell.


----------



## MAX WEDGE

DCH10664 said:


> Just my opinion,.... But I'm not really expecting there to be much room for any kind of upgrades on this model. I'm sure the guys at Moebius have done there homework. And I'm expecting this model to be a great one, built out of the box ! What I've seen so far has been excellant. And if they have made improvements on that. Then I expect this model will be the Bomb ! But I suppose time will tell.




The only things that I can see that would need to be offered outside the kit, would be aftermarket legs for those who want the 1st season look, arms with different poses, and of course a light and sound kit...


----------



## xsavoie

Well,if the arms would be rigid,they would probably use styrene.If the arms would be meant to be at least somewhat flexible,then they will probably use vinyl.I sure hope that they will also give a set of arms when they are in a retracted position inside the B-9 Robot.The latter could be all styrene.To be able to interchange the arms with a simple twist of the arms would be perfect.A set of treads made of styrene is most probable.If they were to include an additional assortment of treads,they might as well use the best material for a possible future R C motor driven Robot,which would mean a strong rubber type material.But this modification would necessitate metal wheel type tread guides instead of plastic ones,as well as design a motor and gear housing inside the feet section.Just how far would Moebius be willing to go to accomodate the modelers.


----------



## xsavoie

If the bubble part of the robot is not too thick and the part where the two halfs meet is as thin,then the seam should not be too visible,unlike the Aurora Robot,which had a thick plastic dome.


----------



## RSN

The MSRP for the kit is around $55.00, so I don't think we are going to get multiple arms and the like. 

The kit will be what it is when it comes out, if you like it, you buy it, if you don't think Moebius did enough to satisfy, then you should pass on it.

I know I will be building at least 3, sight unseen, because I know Moebius' quality.


----------



## MAX WEDGE

I have already been contemplating on how I want to display the Robot, I am thinking a scale version of the Robots compartment might be in order?


----------



## RSN

MAX WEDGE said:


> I have already been contemplating on how I want to display the Robot, I am thinking a scale version the Robots compartment might be in order?


I considered that myself, but I know I will get carried away. I tried to build a small section of the upper deck as a background for the small 1980's Masudaya Robot, but I ended up with half the ship built at nearly 4 feet across! 

Still like the idea of a "Deadliest of the Species" build for one of mine.


----------



## Paulbo

MAX WEDGE said:


> I have already been contemplating on how I want to display the Robot, I am thinking a scale version of the Robots compartment might be in order?


Hmm. May have to scale up my 50s, 60s, 70s control panel set to 1/6 scale. Hmmm.


----------



## MAX WEDGE

Paulbo said:


> Hmm. May have to scale up my 50s, 60s, 70s control panel set to 1/6 scale. Hmmm.




:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

I gotta believe the aftermarket folks will do a Bob May resin bust insert. And I personally love the pictures of the Robot and chrome girl with their arms folded. That would be awesome!


----------



## kdaracal

Too cool not to share:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

RSN said:


> I tried to build a small section of the upper deck as a background for the small 1980's Masudaya Robot, but I ended up with half the ship built at nearly 4 feet across!


WOW!!! Great!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Paulbo said:


> Hmm. May have to scale up my 50s, 60s, 70s control panel set to 1/6 scale. Hmmm.


Yeah! Count on me for one kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## RB

Not to beat a dead horse regarding the arms...but maybe they are hollow vinyl with styrene "arms" inside for support.


----------



## RSN

RB said:


> Not to beat a dead horse regarding the arms...but maybe they are hollow vinyl with styrene "arms" inside for support.


No. The pictures I have of the prototype show the arms without the wrists attached. They are hollow and most definitely rigid!


----------



## MAX WEDGE

RSN said:


> No. The pictures I have of the prototype show the arms without the wrists attached. They are hollow and most definitely rigid!



If the arms were vinyl would they be static, or flexiable like the Masudaya 1/5 Robot? I would prefer rigid, as the flexiable style lose thier abilty to hold thier postion due to constant bending. I would imagine someone would come out with an assortment of arm styles to give the modeler more choices in displaying theier own Robot?


----------



## RSN

OK, one more time. The arms on the prototype are rigid, despite having been rendered in vinyl! Gary Kerr said a few weeks ago that on the finished model the arms will look as though Bob May's arms are in them, just like the prototype, again rigid!

All indications from the Moebius camp is that they will be rigid! :thumbsup:

Frank, Gary, if I have misrepresented anything, please correct me!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

It's OK for me. The look of the arms in extended position should be as if Bob was inside, because that was what we saw on TV.


----------



## MAX WEDGE

RSN said:


> OK, one more time. The arms on the prototype are rigid, despite having been rendered in vinyl! Gary Kerr said a few weeks ago that on the finished model the arms will look as though Bob May's arms are in them, just like the prototype, again rigid!
> All indications from the Moebius camp is that they will be rigid! :thumbsup:
> Frank, Gary, if I have misrepresented anything, please correct me!!













They may be rigid, but I like the look of the vinyl, especially in the leg area...


----------



## RSN

MAX WEDGE said:


> They may be rigid, but I like the look of the vinyl, especially in the leg area...


The whole kit is going to be fantastic. No detail was overlooked. The wrist clips are there, (The ? looking pieces that held the arms in place when they were retracted so Bob May didn't have to hold them steady when they were retracted!), the loops on the neon, the screening inside the torso vents, heck there are even 4 screws on each torso hook base!

The Trek guys can have their big Enterprise, with all the little things that they feel need to be corrected, I can build 3 Robots for the same price!!


----------



## Gary K

RSN said:


> The whole kit is going to be fantastic. No detail was overlooked. The wrist clips are there, (The ? looking pieces that held the arms in place when they were retracted so Bob May didn't have to hold them steady when they were retracted!), the loops on the neon, the screening inside the torso vents, heck there are even 4 screws on each torso hook base!
> 
> The Trek guys can have their big Enterprise, with all the little things that need to be corrected, I can build 3 Robots for the same price!!


No, there are *6* screws per torso hook, not 4! That grevious error on the mock-up has been corrected, as have others, like the wrist clamp being on the top of the wrist, instead of the underside. The legs look like vinyl because I made sure that they would have the irregular appearance of the prototyype, rather than the rigid, too tall & perfect legs that other replicas of the Robot usually have. The chest lights are cast in clear styrene and are inserted from behind, for ease of lighting. Remember - I was selfishly designing this kit for ME, not you guys!  

And everyone should buy "my" Enterprise model, too. 

Gary


----------



## RSN

Gary K said:


> No, there are *6* screws per torso hook, not 4! That grevious error on the mock-up has been corrected, as have others, like the wrist clamp being on the top of the wrist, instead of the underside. The legs look like vinyl because I made sure that they would have the irregular appearance of the prototyype, rather than the rigid, too tall & perfect legs that other replicas of the Robot usually have. The chest lights are cast in clear styrene and are inserted from behind, for ease of lighting. Remember - I was selfishly designing this kit for ME, not you guys!
> 
> And everyone should buy "my" Enterprise model, too.
> 
> Gary


Thank you for the correction on the number of screws and for making sure the wrist clamp fastners are correct. I only hope my full-size Robot comes even a bit close to your design of this kit!! 

You know the dig about the Enterprise was not aimed at you, it was at all the guys who still find "things" to complain about on such a beautiful kit! It just proves that some can never be satisfied.


----------



## Paulbo

Gary K said:


> ...Remember - I was selfishly designing this kit for ME, not you guys!


Selfish SOB 


Gary K said:


> ...And everyone should buy "my" Enterprise model, too...


Can't argue that point.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

We know that you as a high class professional put passion on what you do and in what you did for both PL and Moebius kits. Thank you so much for your amazing job on our "mechanical friend". :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAX WEDGE

Gary K said:


> No, there are *6* screws per torso hook, not 4! That grevious error on the mock-up has been corrected, as have others, like the wrist clamp being on the top of the wrist, instead of the underside. The legs look like vinyl because I made sure that they would have the irregular appearance of the prototyype, rather than the rigid, too tall & perfect legs that other replicas of the Robot usually have. The chest lights are cast in clear styrene and are inserted from behind, for ease of lighting. Remember - I was selfishly designing this kit for ME, not you guys!
> 
> And everyone should buy "my" Enterprise model, too.
> 
> Gary



So with several improvements having been made on the prototype, is there an updated version, and will it be at Wonderfest?


----------



## kdaracal

RSN said:


> The whole kit is going to be fantastic. No detail was overlooked. The wrist clips are there, (The ? looking pieces that held the arms in place when they were retracted so Bob May didn't have to hold them steady when they were retracted!), the loops on the neon, the screening inside the torso vents, heck there are even 4 screws on each torso hook base!
> 
> The Trek guys can have their big Enterprise, with all the little things that they feel need to be corrected, I can build 3 Robots for the same price!!


Now I'm trembling with antici........pation! This is so true!


----------



## MAX WEDGE

kdaracal said:


> Now I'm trembling with antici........pation! This is so true!



Anticipation, I've been waiting since 1971 for a faithful replica of the Robot in either kit or toy form! I was hoping that Moebius would offer the Robot, but thought it would be more in scale to the Lunar Models version (1/7 scale) but to have it offered at 1/6 scale is more then I could have imagined. Now I am curious what the Art work for the box will look like....


----------



## RSN

MAX WEDGE said:


> Anticipation, I've been waiting since 1971 for a faithful replica of the Robot in either kit or toy form! I was hoping that Moebius would offer the Robot, but thought it would be more in scale to the Lunar Models version (1/7 scale) but to have it offered at 1/6 scale is more then I could have imagined. Now I am curious what the Art work for the box will look like....


With no knowledge of what it will be, I would love to see a full color painting of the Robot with bolts of energy coming off his claws in a pose similar to the shot in the cliffhanger to "Island in the Sky".

Whatever the packaging, it will look great!


----------



## MAX WEDGE

RSN said:


> With no knowledge of what it will be, I would love to see a full color painting of the Robot with bolts of energy coming off his claws in a pose similar to the shot in the cliffhanger to "Island in the Sky".
> 
> Whatever the packaging, it will look great!


They should utilize the Trona Pinnacles in Ridgecrest Ca as a back ground, since they filmed L.I.S there, or even Red Rock canyon would look good.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I guess it should seem powerful like that.


----------



## Gary K

MAX WEDGE said:


> So with several improvements having been made on the prototype, is there an updated version, and will it be at Wonderfest?


I don't know. There's the first test shot, but whether or not it'll be at WonderFest depends on whether Dave Metzner can finish it, considering the 1001 other things he has to do. The test shot still has a few minor shortcomings, but they're being addressed by the factory.

Gary


----------



## RSN

Fernando Mureb said:


> I guess it should seem powerful like that.


That is it exactly! If you look at the arm position on the protoype, it is almost an exact match for this shot, which is from "My Friend, Mr. Nobody"! Assuming they have not altered the final design too far from the first sculpt.


----------



## Gary K

RSN said:


> That is it exactly! If you look at the arm position on the protoype, it is almost an exact match for this shot, which is from "My Friend, Mr. Nobody"! Assuming they have not altered the final design too far from the first sculpt.


The design hasn't been altered from the original mock-up. I've got B9 posed in a defensive stance, and he could very well be saying, "Danger! I sense danger approaching!"

Gary


----------



## RSN

Gary K said:


> The design hasn't been altered from the original mock-up. I've got B9 posed in a defensive stance, and he could very well be saying, "Danger! I sense danger approaching!"
> 
> Gary


Glad it hasn't changed, it is great positioning of the arms. It can be offensive, defensive or, as I said a few posts back, he could be manipulating an object. I think I am definitely going to have one of my builds in a diorama from "Deadliest of the Species" as he works on putting the evil robot together!


----------



## MAX WEDGE

Gary K said:


> The design hasn't been altered from the original mock-up. I've got B9 posed in a defensive stance, and he could very well be saying, "Danger! I sense danger approaching!
> 
> Gary


 
Any chance Moebius will be offering a base for the B-9?


----------



## Gary K

MAX WEDGE said:


> Any chance Moebius will be offering a base for the B-9?


There's none that I know of, but this is an "Ask Frank" question.

Gary


----------



## xsavoie

It's more important that they maximize the Robot details than add an elaborate base.If there is some space left on a mold,and depending if this would drive the price of the kit up,they might either include a very small base,or none at all.Besides,in most of the L.I.S. episodes,the land is more like a desert,so making your own base diorama should be simple enough.


----------



## gareee

It SO easy to come up with an amazing custom base, I'd rather they didn't bother with one to reduce the price. I wouldn't mind a plaque or nameplate.


----------



## Seaview

I'm hoping for an optional set of "retracted" arms, considering I'm building at the very least 2 of these in both of Robot B-9's paint schemes! :dude:


----------



## MAX WEDGE

xsavoie said:


> It's more important that they maximize the Robot details than add an elaborate base.If there is some space left on a mold,and depending if this would drive the price of the kit up,they might either include a very small base,or none at all.Besides,in most of the L.I.S. episodes,the land is more like a desert,so making your own base diorama should be simple enough.


Agreed, be more entertaining to make your own custom base/diorama, was just curious if it was being offered?


----------



## kdaracal

Seaview said:


> I'm hoping for an optional set of "retracted" arms, considering I'm building at the very least 2 of these in both of Robot B-9's paint schemes! :dude:


Surely those arms could be easily cut/trimmed and installed "retracted"? Looks like an easy mod to me. What's your thoughts, Seaview?


----------



## Zombie_61

kdaracal said:


> Surely those arms could be easily cut/trimmed and installed "retracted"? Looks like an easy mod to me.


That will depend on the material Moebius uses and how flexible it will be. My guess is the vinyl section of the arms won't be much thinner (if at all) than a standard vinyl kit because Moebius would want them to be durable and hold their shape, so reshaping them without damaging them might be difficult if not impossible. And simply cutting them would probably not work because the "retracted" arms would not have the correct number of folds.

If I'm right, I think the options are to a) find suitable replacement material, b) scratchbuild the "retracted" sections of the arms somehow, or c) wait for one of the aftermarket vendors to produce a replacement product.


----------



## RSN

Zombie_61 said:


> That will depend on the material Moebius uses and how flexible it will be. My guess is the vinyl section of the arms won't be much thinner (if at all) than a standard vinyl kit because Moebius would want them to be durable and hold their shape, so reshaping them without damaging them might be difficult if not impossible. And simply cutting them would probably not work because the "retracted" arms would not have the correct number of folds.
> 
> If I'm right, I think the options are to a) find suitable replacement material, b) scratchbuild the "retracted" sections of the arms somehow, or c) wait for one of the aftermarket vendors to produce a replacement product.


The arms could be very simple to make in the retracted position. I plan on doing it on one of mine. There are 21 pleats on each are, per my full-size arms in the garage, so all you would need to do is cut out 21 discs of plastic to the outer size of the arm. Next cut out very thin discs to match the inner diameter of the pleat. Glue them in an alternating pattern and you will get the effect of the retracted arms. On the costume, the arms retracted flat, with no real angle of the pleat visible.

That is my plan, though it may not end up giving me the proper effect, it is worth a shot before I try something that would be more expensive.


----------



## Gary K

Unless something has changed that I don't know about, you don't need to worry about making retracted arms.

Gary


----------



## gareee

I would LOVE the arms done in a flexible vinyl, with a simple metal wire "core" you could bend the wire, and have the arms in any position you wanted.. or even repose them after being built up.

Of course, I'd also love the treads done in silicone or rubber (if the chariot "tread rot" could be avoided, so I could rape an old Zeroid for battery powered motorized treads.


----------



## MAX WEDGE

Looking forward to adding the Robot to my 1/6 S.F.M. figures, can't wait to get my hands on this kit.


----------



## RSN

Gary K said:


> Unless something has changed that I don't know about, you don't need to worry about making retracted arms.
> 
> Gary


A second set of arms (?!!).....then this kit is going to be waaaaay better than I thought! Wish I could be at wonderfest, assuming this will be part of the announcements!


----------



## SpaceCrawler

gareee said:


> I would LOVE the arms done in a flexible vinyl, with a simple metal wire "core" you could bend the wire, and have the arms in any position you wanted.. or even repose them after being built up.


That would be AWESOME, and the smart/ideal option. 

Sean


----------



## RSN

I can't envision any type of flexible arms looking accurate and doing this kit justice. As I said, I have a full-size Robot and the arms are made from a very thin silicone to achieve the proper look of the original. They are unable to support their own weight so strengthening rings need to be inserted in each of the 21 pleats. On the full-size arms this was difficult, on arms 1/6th smaller, they would almost be impossible. It would be complicated by the fact that the material used to make the model part, when scaled down, would be the thickness of a plastic grocery bag. Then there is the issue of paint sticking to something flexible.

Since I actually know what they will be made of, I am quite happy with what I will be getting for my money.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

RSN said:


> I can't envision any type of flexible arms looking accurate and doing this kit justice. As I said, I have a full-size Robot and the arms are made from a very thin silicone to achieve the proper look of the original. They are unable to support their own weight so strengthening rings need to be inserted in each of the 21 pleats. On the full-size arms this was difficult, on arms 1/6th smaller, they would almost be impossible. It would be complicated by the fact that the material used to make the model part, when scaled down, would be the thickness of a plastic grocery bag. Then there is the issue of paint sticking to something flexible.
> 
> Since I actually know what they will be made of, I am quite happy with what I will be getting for my money.


I agree and would add the problem of simulating the effect of Bob's arms inside the Robot arms. I guess this would only be possible with an inner support scaled with the thickness of a human arm.


----------



## Zombie_61

Gary K said:


> Unless something has changed that I don't know about, you don't need to worry about making retracted arms.
> 
> Gary


If this holds true, and I hope it does, it's further evidence that the good folks at Moebius know their customers, know what we want, and are willing to do what they can (within reason) to satisfy us...and sell more kits in the process. :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys

One of the main reasons I'm getting this is because Gary K worked on it. The best things are For Fans By Fans.


----------



## RSN

BatToys said:


> One of the main reasons I'm getting this is because Gary K worked on it. The best things are For Fans By Fans.


Moebius is owned by a fan. Frank is a bigger fan of the subjects produced than any of us. I say bigger because he has wanted to see kits like done for years, but no one stood at the plate and took a swing. Frank put up his own time and money, stopped wishing and did it. Something most of us will never do! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAX WEDGE

Any idea what the height of the kit will be with the Bubble in the extended position? I am not sure of the actual props (Hero version) but I figured around 6'8", and at 1/6 scale puts it at 13.3 tall?


----------



## SpaceCrawler

RSN said:


> I can't envision any type of flexible arms looking accurate and doing this kit justice. As I said, I have a full-size Robot and the arms are made from a very thin silicone to achieve the proper look of the original. They are unable to support their own weight so strengthening rings need to be inserted in each of the 21 pleats. On the full-size arms this was difficult, on arms 1/6th smaller, they would almost be impossible. It would be complicated by the fact that the material used to make the model part, when scaled down, would be the thickness of a plastic grocery bag. Then there is the issue of paint sticking to something flexible.
> 
> Since I actually know what they will be made of, I am quite happy with what I will be getting for my money.


A small scale model does not need material that mimics a 1:1 prop replica. All we're talking about is changing the position of the arms, not retracting them into the body. Flexible vinyl arms would work fine with wire inserted inside.

Sean


----------



## RSN

SpaceCrawler said:


> A small scale model does not need material that mimics a 1:1 prop replica. All we're talking about is changing the position of the arms, not retracting them into the body. Flexible vinyl arms would work fine with wire inserted inside.
> 
> Sean


Since some people were wanting arms flexible enough to position and retract, my statement stands as accurate. :thumbsup:

It is a moot point anyway as far as the kit is concerned anyway!


----------



## SpaceCrawler

RSN said:


> Since some people were wanting arms flexible enough to position and retract, my statement stands as accurate. :thumbsup


I saw no one suggest that flexi arms should _also_ retract. It was simply suggested that they be posable. Not retract_able_. It seems everyone understands that retracted arms would obviously be separate units. Flexible arms would simply be posable. 

Sean


----------



## gareee

Do any of you guys have the 9" trendmasters B9? With the exception of the claws, arms similar to the ones on him would be fine, at least for me. Heck, they might even be in scale, but Im not tearing mine apart for a model.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

For me, the kit may come with arms in a fixed position. If the original robot was actually mechanical or in CGI, the folds of its arms wouldn't never assume a positioning as portrayed in the following images.

And it won't be simple wires that will make the magic. I may be wrong, but I think it would have to be something thick enough and with articulations to simulate the action of human arms/elbows/wrists inside the folds.


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Fernando Mureb said:


> For me, the kit may come with arms in a fixed position. If the original robot was actually mechanical or in CGI, the folds of its arms wouldn't never assume a positioning as portrayed in the following images.
> 
> And it won't be simple wires that will make the magic. I may be wrong, but I think it would have to be something thick enough and with articulations to simulate the action of human arms/elbows/wrists inside the folds.


Not sure what you're saying here but if the arms were made a of a flexible material, you could put a wire inside and bend the arm to any position. Glue the wire to points inside the arm to simulate arm/wrist joints if you really want a specific bend, but getting the look in the photo above would be easy. Problem solved.

Sean


----------



## RSN

Fernando Mureb said:


> For me, the kit may come with arms in a fixed position. If the original robot was actually mechanical or in CGI, the folds of its arms wouldn't never assume a positioning as portrayed in the following images.
> 
> And it won't be simple wires that will make the magic. I may be wrong, but I think it would have to be something thick enough and with articulations to simulate the action of human arms/elbows/wrists inside the folds.


You are 100% right my friend. You get it too!!


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Wow, I could bend a wire to look like arms inside flexible robot arms. Not sure why some think it's so impossible. 

Sean


----------



## RSN

The Trendmaster arms are nowhere near accurate. The depth of the valleys from the peaks is way out of scale and each arm has only about half the pleats that the actual Robot arms have. Plus the color is too light and you will not be able to paint them without the paint coming off when they move, as well as them being too thick when retracted.

For accuracy, you will never be able to beat what Moebius is going to give us in the kits. Just sayin'!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

SpaceCrawler said:


> Wow, I could bend a wire to look like arms inside flexible robot arms. Not sure why some think it's so impossible.
> 
> Sean


It's not that this is impossible, but difficult to reproduce with a thin wire (IMHO). Note that when Bob May flexed his arms, his elbows forced the arms of the robot to bend in a way that would not be natural if they were actually mechanical.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Reviewing this photo, it occurred to me that maybe Moebius want to do several sets of clothes for the Robot, as with Barbie. 

Oh God, this picture just brings me bad memories: my favorite series being destroyed.


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Fernando Mureb said:


> It's not that this is impossible, but difficult to reproduce with a thin wire (IMHO). Note that when Bob May flexed his arms, his elbows forced the arms of the robot to bend in a way that would not be natural if they were actually mechanical.


I'm not talking about using thin wire that florists use or something. You can use thicker wire. The robot's arms are quite thick so an average gauge armature wire from Michael's craft store would be ideal (as would lots of other similarly gauged wire, including common electrical copper wire). They make stop motion animation models with armature wire, and there is a lot of demands made on such stop motion models- and they work fine. 

Sean


----------



## RSN

Stop motion models are cast in solid foam or rubber to keep their shape, the Robot's arms are hollow. Again, I am speaking from the expreriance of actually working with the full-size arms and how, without an actual HUMAN arm inside them, no full-size Robot replica will ever have the look of the original, it will just look like a flexible tube.

If you want to go through the effort of finding/casting flexible arms and then trying to replicate the actual look of them to match the Moebius kit parts........I wish you luck.


----------



## Richard Baker

The arm bending thing is sort of echoing threads about the zipper on the Gill-Man's costume being replicated. I look upon this kit as a depiction of the Robot I remember as a child watching the shows- I knew there was a man inside but I preferred to think of it as an actual machine. The scenes where he was disassembled were my favorites.
I do not care really if the arms are a perfect representation on how an actor inside bent his arms inside the tubes. I am not sure how I will display this, I am going to wait until the kit is in my hands and I see all the possibilities. As always, I am sure if there is anything people would want different there will be mods and enhancements available.
I am just delighted this kit is in production at all. Since Moebius started this project I have been made aware of many things about this subject- quite frankly I never realized the claws were at an angle, I thought they were straight out from the cuff-plates.


----------



## MAX WEDGE

Richard Baker said:


> The arm bending thing is sort of echoing threads about the zipper on the Gill-Man's costume being replicated. I look upon this kit as a depiction of the Robot I remember as a child watching the shows- I knew there was a man inside but I preferred to think of it as an actual machine. The scenes where he was disassembled were my favorites.



I don't want the arms molded to show where Bobs elbows are located, I want this kit to be a representation of the character it represents. We all know the Robot is a prop, but we don't need this kit to try and remind us of that.


----------



## gareee

A simple solution to inner bent arm thickness a thick foam tube with a poseable wire inside. The only real issue would be getting the flexible exterior vinyl "accordion" tube. That could even be molded in black for the "you can't paint it" crowd. Plus it'd be much cheaper than molding up a styrene arm. It might actually reduce the cost of the final kit.

(And FWIW, acrylic enamel "apple barrel" like paints can in fact bend on a bendable object (especially something with limited range like this) because they create a bendable plastic "skin".)

I've used them on bendable real world props all the time. (And also their thicker house paint alternatives, which can build up a thick plastic skin 1/8 of an inch thick or more.)

And while the trendmasters robot's arms are too short, they are also one a robot much smaller. If scaled up, they could easily be made longer, and honestly, other than length, the bendable part looks close enough to my eye to satisfy my kidvision robot to me.

If I had a choise of something poseble but slightly less accurate, in this case I'd go for the poseability.

I'm wondering now if the bubble will go up and down, if the head can be poseable to turn, and if the torso can rotate at the waist as well, or if 
we'll have to mod those things in. I'd think molding a simple flange inside of the parts would make the rotating parts accomplishable. Not sure about how they could make the dome's verticle raising and lowering possible other than a molded part in color that would be held in by gentle compression, that could be slid up and down though.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I'm so happy that Moebius are releasing this kit, that I don't mind whether it will come with styrene or rubber arms. As I prefer the robot as I saw on TV and as it is impossible to dissociate (to me) it from the fact that inside there was a human being making poses and so influencing the appearance of the prop, I simply will build the kit with arms in the retracted position if they come in rubber. :wave:


----------



## RSN

Remember, the Robot's arms, legs and bubble lifter were NEVER black. They started out a medium gray and got darker as improvements were made to him. By the end of the the third season, they were a deep charcoal gray. The only black on the Robot were his treads.

As for me, part of the character and look of the Robot comes from the fact that a real actor is inside him giving a performance. This includes the look of his arms inside the suit. He was not just a mechanical device like the Chariot, he was a character. I am thrilled with the early images of the Moebius kit and the design work Gary Kerr has put into it and can't wait to build all the versions I am planning once the kit comes out. 

Saying you would settle for this over that because it looks the same as your memory of the Robot would be the same as saying that the AMT Enterprise from 1967, with all it inaccuracies is as good as the Round 2 kit from last year. I mean, they both have the same shape that I remember the Enterprise having. No modeler would settle for that type of shortcutting on that kit, so why should we have to settle on the quality of this kit simply because some want to pose it like a doll?

If you don't like how it is made, as I said, good luck "correcting" it to your vision.That is what the hobby is all about, but give me those beautifully designed Gary Kerr arms!!


----------



## SpaceCrawler

RSN said:


> Stop motion models are cast in solid foam or rubber to keep their shape, the Robot's arms are hollow. Again, I am speaking from the expreriance of actually working with the full-size arms and how, without an actual HUMAN arm inside them, no full-size Robot replica will ever have the look of the original, it will just look like a flexible tube.
> 
> If you want to go through the effort of finding/casting flexible arms and then trying to replicate the actual look of them to match the Moebius kit parts........I wish you luck.


Stop motion models are usually cast in very soft foam rubber. They are meant to be flexible, not rigid. Yeah, they have the general 3D shape of the object they represent, however they are not rigid. I assume you meant to say they aren't hollow (though that's not always true). Again, I already suggested a solution if that seems to be a problem for you- You can add material inside, glue (or they can be cast with mounting points) to secure the wire at certain points. And no one is going to be having their robot do YMCA moves where the arms would be folded at extreme 90 degree angles. But arms cast in a flexible material with wire inside could be bent into any shape. Seriously, not sure why some are making this out to be some impossible thing to achieve. People do it all the time. It would be very easy.

Or, insert styrene tube inside the flexible arm (to mimic arm bones and fill out the inside incase the robot arms bend inward) and insert wire inside the styrene tube leaving certain points open that you want to act as joints so the arms can be repositioned.

The solutions to this non-problem are endless.

Sean


----------



## RSN

SpaceCrawler said:


> Stop motion models are usually cast in very soft foam rubber. They are meant to be flexible, not rigid. Yeah, they have the general 3D shape of the object they represent, however they are not rigid. I assume you meant to say they aren't hollow (though that's not always true). Again, I already suggested a solution if that seems to be a problem for you- You can add material inside, glue (or they can be cast with mounting points) to secure the wire at certain points. And no one is going to be having their robot do YMCA moves where the arms would be folded at extreme 90 degree angles. But arms cast in a flexible material with wire inside could be bent into any shape. Seriously, not sure why some are making this out to be some impossible thing to achieve. People do it all the time. It would be very easy.
> 
> Or, insert styrene tube inside the flexible arm (to mimic arm bones and fill out the inside incase the robot arms bend inward) and insert wire inside the styrene tube leaving certain points open that you want to act as joints so the arms can be repositioned.
> 
> The solutions to this non-problem are endless.
> 
> Sean


No real need to tell me what I "meant" to say, what I said about stop-motion figures was 100% correct. They are made from solid foam or rubber, (From the armature out the the final outer covering.), not hollow like the Robot's arms.
As I said, good luck making them the way you think they "should" be. I know exactly what will be coming in the kit and what they are made of and after Wonderfest I think everyone will know! :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN

Just popped in "My Friend Mr. Nobody" and got a thought about displaying one of my Robots. I may give a try at scratch building a drilling rig with some lighting effect as the Robot stands guard of the canisters of deutronium already collected!


----------



## SpaceCrawler

RSN said:


> No real need to tell me what I "meant" to say, what I said about stop-motion figures was 100% correct. They are made from solid foam or rubber, (From the armature out the the final outer covering.), not hollow like the Robot's arms.
> As I said, good luck making them the way you think they "should" be. I know exactly what will be coming in the kit and what they are made of and after Wonderfest I think everyone will know! :thumbsup:


Way to misread what I said. Jeez... I was referring to you saying they are "cast in solid rubber to keep their shape", which sounds like you mean they are cast a certain way to maintain a particular posture (especially given the context of your previous statements about the robot arms sculpted in a way to look like they have actors arms inside). 

What you were trying to say, I assume, is they are not hollow. That is actually not true in many cases as many stop motion models do have voids inside, but again, you can easily pad out the wire to prevent whatever problem you foresee in a flexible robot arm. If you foresee the arm collapsing when bent (you still haven't said exactly what problem concerns you) then you can do something as simple as wrap some paper towel around the wire to pad it out and fill the void between wire and robot arm. Again, problem solved. Easy.

Again, there are numerous solutions to your yet unarticulated concerns about flexible robot arms. And wire bends. That's what it does. Hence you can shape the arms any way you want to mimic an actors arms inside to whatever else.

Sean


----------



## RSN

SpaceCrawler said:


> Way to misread what I said. Jeez... I was referring to you saying they are "cast in solid rubber to keep their shape", which sounds like you mean they are cast a certain way to maintain a particular posture (especially given the context of your previous statements about the robot arms sculpted in a way to look like they have actors arms inside).
> 
> What you were trying to say, I assume, is they are not hollow. That is actually not true in many cases as many stop motion models do have voids inside, but again, you can easily pad out the wire to prevent whatever problem you foresee in a flexible robot arm. If you foresee the arm collapsing when bent (you still haven't said exactly what problem concerns you) then you can do something as simple as wrap some paper towel around the wire to pad it out and fill the void between wire and robot arm. Again, problem solved. Easy.
> 
> Again, there are numerous solutions to your yet unarticulated concerns about flexible robot arms. And wire bends. That's what it does. Hence you can shape the arms any way you want to mimic an actors arms inside to whatever else.
> 
> Sean


NO, what I AM saying is that there are various DENSITIES of foam and rubber, but ALL are solid, NONE are hollow or gaseous. I am very familiar with stop motion miniatures, I got to work with Ray Harryhausen back in the '80's on a display of some of his work at a convention I worked on. They are pliable enough to be moved into position, but need to be rigid enough not to lose their shape when adjusted or have finger indentations left behind!! :thumbsup:

Really done with this useles speculation. When the kit comes out, modify to your hearts content, that is the joy of the hobby.


----------



## SpaceCrawler

RSN said:


> NO, what I AM saying is that there are various DENSITIES of foam and rubber, but ALL are solid, NONE are hollow or gaseous. I am very familiar with stop motion miniatures, I got to work with Ray Harryhausen back in the '80's on a display of some of his work at a convention I worked on. They are pliable enough to be moved into position, but need to be rigid enough not to lose their shape when adjusted or have finger indentations left behind!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Really done with this useles speculation. When the kit comes out, modify to your hearts content, that is the joy of the hobby.


Yes, I know. I already said that is what you meant to say, as you weren't clear, which you then told me not to do. Jeeez! And I'm very familiar with stop motion having done it for years and worked in film (including makeup effects, so know all about foam). 

Again, you never articulated your concern about flexible arms, except to hint at wanting the shape of the actor's arms inside the arms. You going on about foam densities really makes little sense. Again, I assume your concern is flexible robot arms would be hollow which then might buckle when bent. IF that did happen, the problem is easily solved using your example of foam models over wire. Simply pad out the wire on the arms, robot arms won't buckle. Problem solved.

Sean


----------



## RSN

SpaceCrawler said:


> Yes, I know. I already said that is what you meant to say, as you weren't clear, which you then told me not to do. Jeeez! And I'm very familiar with stop motion having done it for years and worked in film (including makeup effects, so know all about foam).
> 
> Again, you never articulated your concern about flexible arms, except to hint at wanting the shape of the actor's arms inside the arms. You going on about foam densities really makes little sense. Again, I assume your concern is flexible robot arms would be hollow which then might buckle when bent. IF that did happen, the problem is easily solved using your example of foam models over wire. Simply pad out the wire on the arms, robot arms won't buckle. Problem solved.
> 
> Sean


Well there you go, now we all know!! Now get out there kids and make those arms!! :thumbsup: 

Fun discussion, but now back to more important matters..............who IS going to make the aftermarket clothes? I want the scarecrow from "A Visit to a Hostile Planet"!!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hi RSN,



Fernando Mureb said:


> I'm so happy that Moebius are releasing this kit, that I don't mind whether it will come with styrene or rubber arms. As I prefer the robot as I saw on TV and as it is impossible to dissociate (to me) it from the fact that inside there was a human being making poses and so influencing the appearance of the prop, I simply will build the kit with arms in the retracted position if they come in rubber. :wave:





RSN said:


> As for me, part of the character and look of the Robot comes from the fact that a real actor is inside him giving a performance. This includes the look of his arms inside the suit. He was not just a mechanical device like the Chariot, he was a character. I am thrilled with the early images of the Moebius kit and the design work Gary Kerr has put into it and can't wait to build all the versions I am planning once the kit comes out.


Hmmmm... I guess we have the same opinion, right? So, I didn't understand the second part of your post, quoted below.



RSN said:


> Saying you would settle for this over that because it looks the same as your memory of the Robot would be the same as saying that the AMT Enterprise from 1967, with all it inaccuracies is as good as the Round 2 kit from last year. I mean, they both have the same shape that I remember the Enterprise having. No modeler would settle for that type of shortcutting on that kit, so why should we have to settle on the quality of this kit simply because some want to pose it like a doll?
> 
> If you don't like how it is made, as I said, good luck "correcting" it to your vision.That is what the hobby is all about, but give me those beautifully designed Gary Kerr arms!!


What I said was that I prefer the image of the arms as they appeared on TV, due to the fact that Bob was within the Robot. So, if I can not have that image reproduced (and the prototype do it), I would prefer to put the arms in the retracted position. However, some SpaceCrawler ideas seem to solve the problem, I guess.


----------



## RSN

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi RSN,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... I guess we have the same opinion, right? So, I didn't understand the second part of your post, quoted below.
> 
> 
> 
> What I said was that I prefer the image of the arms as they appeared on TV, due to the fact that Bob was within the Robot. So, if I can not have that image reproduced (and the prototype do it), I would prefer to put the arms in the retracted position. However, some SpaceCrawler ideas seem to solve the problem, I guess.


No, we see eye to eye on the kit, someone else mentioned that they would be happy with less accurate arms if it meant they were flexible. Hope that clears up my Enterprise kit reference, not about anything you said at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blufusion

RSN said:


> Remember, the Robot's arms, legs and bubble lifter were NEVER black. They started out a medium gray and got darker as improvements were made to him. By the end of the the third season, they were a deep charcoal gray. The only black on the Robot were his treads.
> 
> As for me, part of the character and look of the Robot comes from the fact that a real actor is inside him giving a performance. This includes the look of his arms inside the suit. He was not just a mechanical device like the Chariot, he was a character. I am thrilled with the early images of the Moebius kit and the design work Gary Kerr has put into it and can't wait to build all the versions I am planning once the kit comes out.
> 
> Saying you would settle for this over that because it looks the same as your memory of the Robot would be the same as saying that the AMT Enterprise from 1967, with all it inaccuracies is as good as the Round 2 kit from last year. I mean, they both have the same shape that I remember the Enterprise having. No modeler would settle for that type of shortcutting on that kit, so why should we have to settle on the quality of this kit simply because some want to pose it like a doll?
> 
> If you don't like how it is made, as I said, good luck "correcting" it to your vision.That is what the hobby is all about, but give me those beautifully designed Gary Kerr arms!!


Thank You for this quote. This is what I was thinking. Let Moebius do what they do well and and go with that.The put out great products for me. I wished I could afford all there model ships. But there is some many I haven't bult yet. Just got back into model building and just building my skills after 20 yrs of not building anything. One thing is. i can never have enough shelves for all my models or collectables.


----------



## kdaracal

This is going to be an EPIC kit. I'm doing the full lights/sounds--everything. 

_*EPIC*_


----------



## RSN

Nevermind upgrades, this kit looks great displayed at Wonderfest!


----------



## gareee

Pics?


----------



## RSN

gareee said:


> Pics?


I followed the link posted in the Jonny Quest thread on hear. A little leg work, but worth it when you find it! :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee

I just saw this one posted on facebook. Oct 2012 on the left, may 2013 on the right. Looks great!

















Didn't someone say something about the clamps on the "wrists" being downward instead of upward? (Not that I'd even notice the difference.) Wonder how tall he actually is?


----------



## RSN

gareee said:


> I just saw this one posted on facebook. Oct 2012 on the left, may 2013 on the right. Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't someone say something about the clamps on the "wrists" being downward instead of upward? (Not that I'd even notice the difference.) Wonder how tall he actually is?


There are clamps on the wrists and there are clips. On the left photo, from last year, you can see both the clamp, that holds the wrist band ends together, are on the top, beside the clips. The clips, one on top of each wrist and one on the bottom of each wrist, are to lock the arms into place when Bob May retracted them so he did not have to hold them in place all the time and they would not fall out of the sockets. On the right side photo, from today, you can see that the clips have been moved to their proper placement. :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee

Thanks! I'm not that much of a stickler, but that explanation will probably prevent some armchair quarterbacking.


----------



## kdaracal

I'm liking the fact that the bubble is not in place on the lower picture. I'd guess the reason is that they are still perfecting the seam issue. I'd further guess that the minor delay on the kit is due, in part, by the seam tweaking. This is all good news. Don't get me wrong, the kit is mind-blowing even with the seam. 3 for me.


----------



## Y3a

WOW! I can hardly wait. I'm going to build ONE of mine into a Stop motion type model where I can move the legs and arms, rotate the body and even raise and lower the head. 
Anybody gonna do a mechanical rotating thing for the paddles? Metal Drill bit for the foot? Smoke machine to fight Robotoids with? Moving light sticks in the head? Scale cables to drag in back like the costume did? Removable feet so we can see Bob Mays legs with sneakers? 

Ya know..... A Robbie and Gort would be cool in the same scale...... Maybe John from Voyage to a prehistoric planet? C3PO, R2?


----------



## teslabe

Y3a said:


> Anybody gonna do a mechanical rotating thing for the paddles? Metal Drill bit for the foot? Moving light sticks in the head?


Who would ever try such a thing????????


----------



## Fernando Mureb

teslabe said:


> Who would ever try such a thing????????


I hope a certain guy will.


----------



## GEH737

I've got most of the LIS robots out there - this one will certainly be the best - and I can hardly wait. Here's a picture of the Polar Lights / Aurora re-pop when it first came out


----------



## liskorea317

I can't wait until this kit is released! The revised prototype is
nicer than its original. Moebius is doing a great job on him!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

There are so many sensational models kits being released nowadays, accompanied by sensational lighting kits, photoetch kits, sound kits and ... I'd better get another job, you know. The problem is that doing so I won't have time to assemble the kits. :freak:


----------



## gareee

Fernando Mureb said:


> There are so many sensational models kits being released nowadays, accompanied by sensational lighting kits, photoetch kits, sound kits and ... I'd better get another job, you know. The problem is that doing so I won't have time to assemble the kits. :freak:


Thats why God invented Model Closets.


----------



## Richard Baker

I love this- instead of having to wait for a kit I want to be finally released now I have to decide WHICH kit to get next...


----------



## gareee

Buy the ones you really want, not only to support sclae modelling companies that are starting to fade away, but also because while you might see a short term sale in the future, you might also mis that, and end up paying a LOT more for a model that is out of production.

Plus, prices on everything (including modelling) are skyrocketing because of costs increases, so rereleases end up costing quite a bit more than original releases.

(Look at the difference in price between the original Moebius big seaview, and the recent 8 window release.)


----------



## Richard Baker

There are some 'must haves', others which I would like but will probably wait a bit on and some which are nice but not ones I cannot live without. I am getting married in a few months and so funds will be much tighter also.

But it is a great feeling walking into my LHS and seeing a dozen models I would like to own. For years I walked in, saw that I had everything they had already and just bought some donor kits for scratch building instead...

This Robot kit is going to be great! I am not too sure what I will do with it yet, I am going to wait until I hold it in my hands and decide then.


----------



## Zombie_61

gareee said:


> Thats why God invented Model Closets.


And spare bedrooms...and two-car garages. :freak:


----------



## marvin souw

Hi! I'm new to this forum and this subject has probably been spoken about and rehashed again, and over again ... but with regards to the Moebius 1/6 scale B-9 Robot, I just wanted to mention that I discovered something that some builders might be interested in! I was in a Pep Boys just the other day, waiting for my car to get smogged and I was browsing the counters near the checkout stands; they sell a lot of gifts and knicknacks in this area, and I happened upon a motor oil bottle extension. This thing is made of a vinyl or PVC material and is designed to screw onto the neck of a motor oil bottle to help pour oil into a vehicle's oil reservoir with minimal spillage; I am thinking that it takes the place of an oil spout; it was inexpensive - just a couple bucks - more portable than a traditional spout, and easier to store.
And it is practically almost the exact diameter and length of the Moebius Robot arms! That's right! This oil bottle extension has pleats like the model Robot's arms! It is flexible and almost holds any position you might bend it into - I was able to pose it almost like the molded vinyl ones that came with the kit!! The scale of the pleats looks correct (!) to the length of the arms of the model and you can collapse it upon itself, extend it out - it is the same length as the extended model arms - pose it, etc. 
There are only two issues with this device in using it as moveable, poseable replacements for the model's supplied arms:
1. In the collapsed position, the "stack height" of this thing is about the same as the model's collapsed arms, but the pleats are just a little thicker because of material thickness (the actual wall thickness of this oil tube) - in other words, the material thickness of this part is just a bit out of scale, but it could work as a replacement. Also, because the wall thickness is a little bit too much, while it seems as though it would actually work OK when collapsed or "folded up" in the retracted position, it tries to expand just a little; in other words, it isn't as neatly folded up as the Moebius-supplied arms.
2. The second issue with using this oil spout as a replacement for the models arms is ... the color!! As far as I can tell, the only colors available are Radioactive Green and Bright Pink-red! If everyone was concerned about painting the Moebius-supplied model's arms, in that the paint will flake or chip off, this thing is way worse. Unless, of course you don't mind that your model would look a bit psychedelic.
I guess in summary, what I am saying is that this auto accessory would make adequate actual working replacement arms for the B-9 Robot, except that it isn't as finely made as the original, and the color is ... gaudy!


----------



## marvin souw

Oh, and while on this subject, I have found that with regards to painting the bellows parts of the kit, such as the legs, ankles, and arms, nothing, not even Rustoleum Plastic paint will stick! everything chipped or flaked off. Until - I had the idea to use a steel cleaning brush to scuff the surface of the vinyl parts, and, lo, Testor's Metalizer Titanium in the spray can went on and when dry, stuck like flypaper! Only neater! Really, it worked with absolutely no loss of paint. The gentleman who posted a thought about using steel wool to prep the parts was on the right track, but the brush worked great. If you want to give it a try, you can find such a steel brush at Turner's Outdoorsman or most other sporting good stores in the gun accessory section where they keep the cleaning stuff. I forgot the manufacturer name (sorry!) but there are nylon brushes, brass or bronze brushes, as well as steel brushes - they look sorta like a squared-off toothbrush with a plastic handle and should cost about $5. Don't use the brass-bronze brush cuz it could leave gold colored residue on the plastic parts! Then spray and check it out. It looks (to me anyway) just right. Have a great build!


----------



## marvin souw

By the way, has anyone noticed that the right side tread section inside panel will absolutely not fit in place if you try to attach it using the four molded positioning pins? Something is out of alignment; the only solution I have been able to come up with is to remove all four pins and realign the panel as I glue it in place. Another odd thing is that the edges of the inside panel does not align with the tread section! I tried both inside panels (since they are identical) and bought another B-9 kit and tried the inside panels from that, as well, and none of them will match up exactly to the right tread section! This leads me to believe that the right tread section on the inside edge - the edge on the side of the narrow tread - is somehow out of alignment with the rest of the kit. Luckily, this does not affect the build, since you can't see this misalignment when the left and right tread sections are joined together. And on THAT note: when you join the tread sections together using the pin and socket method that is part of the original assembly plan, the left and right sections don't exactly match up to one another! The alignment of the treads place one slightly ahead of the other - AND they don't necessarily sit on a table top totally flat, like a model car that has one wheel that doesn't touch, out of the four! So I cut off the pins and sanded the socket rings flush with the inside panels, then used disc magnets to attach the tread sections to one another (the thickness of the magnet was equal to the spacing between the sections, and I glued them towards the center of the tread sections so that they are not easily seen). Whew! What a lot of work to pull the alignment of the parts into registry! Or does anyone know whether this out of alignment of the model represent the "real" Robot's parts alignment?


----------



## dablakh0l

I cast the arms for my full scale B9 using a mold made from hydrostone and 2-part urethane rubber from smooth-on. I'm going to try to do that for all of the vinyl pieces in this smaller version. Hoping it will work


----------



## HOBBYENTHUSIAST

marvin souw said:


> By the way, has anyone noticed that the right side tread section inside panel will absolutely not fit in place if you try to attach it using the four molded positioning pins? Something is out of alignment; the only solution I have been able to come up with is to remove all four pins and realign the panel as I glue it in place. Another odd thing is that the edges of the inside panel does not align with the tread section! I tried both inside panels (since they are identical) and bought another B-9 kit and tried the inside panels from that, as well, and none of them will match up exactly to the right tread section! This leads me to believe that the right tread section on the inside edge - the edge on the side of the narrow tread - is somehow out of alignment with the rest of the kit. Luckily, this does not affect the build, since you can't see this misalignment when the left and right tread sections are joined together. And on THAT note: when you join the tread sections together using the pin and socket method that is part of the original assembly plan, the left and right sections don't exactly match up to one another! The alignment of the treads place one slightly ahead of the other - AND they don't necessarily sit on a table top totally flat, like a model car that has one wheel that doesn't touch, out of the four! So I cut off the pins and sanded the socket rings flush with the inside panels, then used disc magnets to attach the tread sections to one another (the thickness of the magnet was equal to the spacing between the sections, and I glued them towards the center of the tread sections so that they are not easily seen). Whew! What a lot of work to pull the alignment of the parts into registry! Or does anyone know whether this out of alignment of the model represent the "real" Robot's parts alignment?


I got it to fit with existing pins and holes. It took some effort and swapping between both inner tread section parts. I did not alter anything.


----------



## Radiodugger

Hi guys! Doug here. Any issues with the vinyl eating into the styrene? I did not buy the Chariot for that reason. Vinyl legs and arms kinda scares me. Love the look of the thing, though...

Doug


----------



## RSN

Radiodugger said:


> Hi guys! Doug here. Any issues with the vinyl eating into the styrene? I did not buy the Chariot for that reason. Vinyl legs and arms kinda scares me. Love the look of the thing, though...
> 
> Doug


No problems at all with a reaction between the vinyl and the styrene. You do have to be careful after painting the vinyl that you do not crack the paint when compressing the arms and legs into place. The Chariot tread problem has now been corrected on the new release as the good folks in China are now using the proper vinyl/rubber on the treads.


----------



## Radiodugger

Ah! Thank you! A robot and chariot are on the way!

Doug


----------

